# NEW BABY!!!!  *new pics 9/29*



## dwbonfire (Sep 7, 2012)

yay!! i had just been posting questions and pics of my doe and was awaiting a baby anytime now and i come home to find her in one of the chicken pens with a baby!!!! a GIRL!!!! looks just like her daddy!!! 
i cleaned her cord with witch hazel and i saw her urinate. she is dry and up and walking, and sucking. hard to tell shes getting milk, should i have any concern for that or is it more than likely she is getting plenty? i moved them into the barn with nice clean shavings and fed mom, they are talking to eachother quite a bit, its very cute. is that normal tho? first goat baby ever!!!! soo excited and nervous tho!!!

i am about to post pics just waiting to get them on computer!!!


----------



## Brown Chicka Brown Cow (Sep 7, 2012)

Congtats!!! Can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Sep 7, 2012)

Congrats!  They don't suck very long at a time, at least the first few days.  You should make sure you can express milk, or more specifically colostrum, from each teat to make sure there isn't a too hard wax plug.  If nothing comes out just massage the teat gently for a few seconds and try again.  If you're getting anything then the baby is too.  (BTW usually mom will pull on her teats and clear them if there is a problem)

And all that chatter is normal, normal, normal.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 8, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## Missy (Sep 8, 2012)

Hurray!  Congrats!!! Can't wait for pictures


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 9, 2012)

here in NC, it is a bit on the chilly side tonight. temp says 66 and it will drop to 55. she is in the barn in a stall where theres no drafts really, but i was wondering if i should put a heat lamp in there for the night? just directed in a corner so she can choose to go under it if she needs to? or am i being ridiculous  i know some people make those warming barrels but not sure what temp it needs to be before i need to worry.. thanks!


----------



## daisychick (Sep 9, 2012)

Good grief she is cute!


----------



## Brown Chicka Brown Cow (Sep 9, 2012)

What a pretty lil doll...


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 9, 2012)

what a cutie Congrats


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 9, 2012)

Awwww...she is adorable 

You are well above freezing and she's dry by now and shouldn't need anything to keep her warm in my opinion.  If she is nursing with a full belly, she should be just fine


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 9, 2012)

She is adorable!  Remember, if you need a "babysitter", I'm your gal.  (I'd have that baby so spoiled you'd hate me! lol)


----------



## Bridgemoof (Sep 10, 2012)

What a little cutie pie!  I think she'll be plenty warm.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 10, 2012)

Cute!  Congrats!  She shouldn't need a heat lamp.  I only use heat lamps if it's below freezing.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Sep 10, 2012)

She is jist precious! awe... CONGRATS!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats!!!!   So cute!!


----------



## Lorrie77 (Sep 10, 2012)

Congratulations!!! What a beautiful momma and baby!


----------



## Missy (Sep 10, 2012)

I just love little white goats


----------



## manybirds (Sep 10, 2012)

Missy said:
			
		

> I just love little white goats


you need saanens


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 11, 2012)

How sweet! Congrats!


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 11, 2012)

She will be fine.  A tummy full of warm milk and momma's love go a long way.


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 14, 2012)

thanks all! she is doing great, she is soo much fun to sit and watch hopping around like a big white cricket!! lol just love her so much already! 

my son loves to play with her and i thought maybe she could be "his goat" (shh, my way to justify keeping her!) so i would really prefer she doesnt have horns. i think just today i felt two little spots that havent surfaced yet. i also saw at TSC some dehorning paste.. i dont know much about it all but i assume once the horns break the surface, do you put dehorning paste on them to keep them from growing? will this be painful at all or is it not a good idea? i dont want to do it if its frowned apon, but i would feel safer if she didnt have horns around my son.

ive got to figure out how to post videos from my phone, i got some real cute ones of her jumping up on cynder blocks!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 16, 2012)

Missed this the other day. Too cute, congrats!


----------



## BabyMac (Sep 17, 2012)

Precious! She looks like she should be on the cover of an Easter card


----------



## jenlynn4 (Sep 28, 2012)

awww how adorable!


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Sep 29, 2012)

This is just the sweetest looking baby ever!  Any new pics?  Is she a bottle baby?

And...my newbie question...do you pull kids away from Momma at night so you can milk in the morning, like calves?


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 29, 2012)

nope shes not a bottle baby, and she really does have the sweetest face and expression, i cant seem to capture that with a picture as well.. shes a little trouble maker tho for sure!! i have a ton of pictures of her on my phone, it is like jammed up since shes been born lol  i will get some on the computer and post them soon!
and for your question- i am also a newbie so maybe someone else will chime in on that..


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Sep 29, 2012)

Everything I have read says dehorning paste is a bad idea. If another goat gets it on them, licks it, it gets in someone's eye etc. Personnaly, we do not disbud our goats, but if we did I would not use the paste. Either banding or the iron seems the best two options.


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 29, 2012)

heres some recent pics.

here she is on moms back lol seen her do this a few times, so glad i caught it in a pic!!











she even mows grass  got to submit this for POW





this was taken today, she was disbudded so you can see her purple spots from blu kote lol


----------



## fairview610 (Sep 30, 2012)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## jenlynn4 (Sep 30, 2012)

OMG thoes are the sweetist pics ever!  she is so pretty and looks to be getting into everything like a healthy little girl should.  LOVE that pic of her on her mom!  Thanks so much for shareing these!


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Sep 30, 2012)

BEST pics ever!  I want one!!!


----------



## Syman Says Farms (Oct 16, 2012)

I love kids and their curiosity! Awesome pics. I could love at them all day. Congrats on the new addition


----------



## Brown Chicka Brown Cow (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks like you have two lawnmowers now...lol...pics are toooooo cute!


----------

